# Corn up north



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting survey results on corn planting up north:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/glance-change-corn-acreage-county-053249955.html

And then I tripped across this article on ethanol:

http://news.yahoo.com/secret-dirty-cost-obamas-green-051200204.html

Ralph


----------

